
Show HN: My Shopify Story - maxwhale
Hello everyone! My name is Max Hopper, founder and owner of Maxwhale stores. Basically, I design Shopify stores for people looking for a platform to sell their products on. I&#x27;m still early in my journey as a developer, but so far I&#x27;ve had a lot of fun helping other people out and getting them started with a great looking website. I&#x27;m 16 right now, so I still have a lot of time to hone my skills, but I&#x27;ve been really focusing on the customer and delivering the best product that I can. This has been yielding some great results for me, as well as some very grateful people that I&#x27;ve been privileged to work with. If you&#x27;re interested in purchasing my services or you&#x27;re just curious about the things I do, feel free to visit my website at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maxwhalestores.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maxwhalestores.com</a>. If you have any questions for me, email me at maxwellhopperbusiness#gmail.com . Thanks!
======
eps
This is not a "Show HN" material. It's a thinly veiled ad for your wedsite
design services.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

